# Question about modded ROMs...



## jmurphy (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi, while I am not entirely new to rooting, I haven't spent much time with it either. I have mostly read how to do it online, and followed others directions for other people's phones. Now that I have a Stratosphere on the way, I went ahead and downloaded what I need to root it when it gets here, and had a question. I am planning to install CWM, and run the Ti-X ROM, and since several of the programs even in it I won't use (411search, visual voice mail, etc), can I delete the apk files before I flash the ROM to avoid having to bother uninstalling them? Also, can I remove myfiles.apk and replace it with filemanager.apk, since it supports root and it be recognized upon initial boot? I am trying to learn a little more about it, and would rather not have to flash it several times, so thought I would ask some of you that are more experiences with the phone and the Android OS. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah you can do that, though there are some apps that use what I would also term as bloat - MyFiles.apk - so you may run into some minor issues there. That being said, I tend to remove it anyway.


----------



## jmurphy (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks, I just wanted to make sure I didn't boink anything up, and if I can avoid having to uninstall junk to install what I want after the fact it will just save me some time.


----------

